# Eating rocks and anything else, while walking



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

My 9 week old tries and sometimes succeeds, to eat little rocks while we are out for a walk or playing in the yard, especially the latter. She is always on a lease when we are outside. I worried that she will get hurt from eating the rocks, and from chocking herself on her collar as she tries to pull her head to the ground. How do I keep her head up, or at least, her mouth shut, while we are out side? I'm trying to use rocks in a can, as a distraction, then giving a positive reinforcement if she looks up. She hasn't looked up yet! I'm doing my best to keep her head up, by not giving her a lot of slack in the leash. It seems during most of our walk, she is choking and coughing cause she is pulling so hard on the leash. HELP! Please. I'm open to any suggestions.
As always, THANK YOU!!!!!

John


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Teach her "leave it" 
Rocks can kill her!!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

She will outgrow it. Putting anything and everything in her mouth is not unusual for babies of any species. Just try to walk her where there are no rocks, Walk quickly, animate your body to keep her moving and busy. If you can get her to prefer a stick, a ball, or a stuffed toy to carry...that will help!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhausShe will outgrow it. Putting anything and everything in her mouth is not unusual for babies of any species. Just try to walk her where there are no rocks, Walk quickly, animate your body to keep her moving and busy. If you can get her to prefer a stick, a ball, or a stuffed toy to carry...that will help!


I agree! 
Although my boy is 1 yr old he still eats naughty things!!!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Bring some yummy cut up hot dogs or cheese bits with you on your walk. When she starts sniffing around, looking for rocks, whip out your treats and redirect her attention to you.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

i agree with the treats while away from the yard...but in the yard until you can teach leave it you could put up small fencing around rocks and things you don't want her to eat. I had the same problem with my pup when he was that age so I bought I think its called garden fencing its about a foot tall wire (not sharp) and super cheap..put that all around areas I didn't want him


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I agree with bringing treats. Hot dog pieces should beat rocks any day. 

Regarding the pulling, you may want to turn directions as you are walking. So, as you are walking, make a sharp right or a left. The puppy will learn that she has to pay attention to you for direction. Other folks may have suggestions also. You'll want to get the pulling under control before your puppy gets too big. 

Do you have pictures of your puppy? We love pictures.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My puppy ate rocks, sticks, trash... you name it. Here is an example of "Yuck" training that uses some aversive training. My pup is pretty good at leaving things now. It is scarey the things they will ingest!

http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/yuck.flv


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Right now it's the frozen "Poopsicles" that they seem to love that gross me out... We've added the command "Leave it!" to Ike's list now.


----------



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've tried all sorts of treats, she wants nothing to do with them (she's like a dog on a bone), when there's yummy rocks around!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a 9 week old puppy pulling so hard it chokes and coughs.
this doesn't sound right to me. what kind of collar is on
your pup? in your effort to keep your pups head
are you applying to much pressure?

is there an area you can walk your dog that's
not so rocky?



> Originally Posted By: jmac93 I'm doing my best to keep her head up, by not giving her a lot of slack in the leash. It seems during most of our walk, she is choking and coughing cause she is pulling so hard on the leash. HELP! Please. I'm open to any suggestions.
> As always, THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> John


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert, but this could probably work.

Teach her to watch you, first. (Here's a thread that shows you how to get her focus: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=35064&page=1#Post35064 )
Whenever she tries eating rocks, get her focus and treat her for breaking her attention from the rocks and paying attention to you. If this doesn't work, give a loud, sharp "Ah-ah!" and if her focus breaks, treat her.

On your walks, do you walk very slowly or do you walk at a fairly brisk pace? I noticed that even with our French bulldogs (who are pretty short), I have to walk pretty briskly. But they would pull - when she pulls, turn around and say, "Let's go." Don't yank her head off, but tug her along so that she has to follow you. If she pulls again, repeat. And repeat and repeat and repeat. I did this with our 2 Frenchies and it worked very well. I had them walking well on a leash in one session. It was a bit undone by the next day, but it's easier to get them back into their place. Be persistent!


----------

